
Fast proxy to expose a local server behind a NAT or firewall to the internet - dragonsh
https://github.com/fatedier/frp
======
ThePowerOfFuet
Why does the config file name end in .ini? Was this written by a Windows
programmer? (Serious question.)

~~~
quaa55
maybe they didn't want yaml? /shrug

